# Martin Archery 2009 Catalog Now Online!



## Dado (Aug 1, 2004)

woohooo finally!!!!!!


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

saaaaawwwweeeeetttttttttt!!! now, if only i had some money.......


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Thanks for the info.

I passed it along to our sales rep. The link he was given... did not work.

Thanks again. *


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I see OBT is a model for Martin...sorry mike,,,Laura looks a lot better!


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

i just did a little speed read....LOOKS GREAT!!!!!


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Page 16.......

Gotta get Laura's pic on that page posted on here.

Just does not get any better than that. What a lovely lady!!!!*

`


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

SWEET! Some great looking additions to the line as well as some nice revisions to the Bengal and Cheetah. Great work Martin!


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

Ok since it looks like they did away with the Slayer does anybody know if the Warthog is a Modular or one piece Riser


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lookin good :thumb:


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Po_Boy said:


> SWEET! Some great looking additions to the line as well as some nice revisions to the Bengal and Cheetah.


Good points for sure.

But.... now the Bengal and Cheetah are Not that much different than the MOAB. Except the roller guard of couse.

Unless with the roller grd..... the MOAB's cost went up $25-$40 or so.

Was nice as a Pro Series dealer to have the difference of course.


----------



## Steeler Fan (Aug 10, 2006)

Will the Firecat be available in the black risor/G1 limb combo? The lineup looks great!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Looks like it is gona be another excellet yr for Martin in 09! Gettin my Xmas wish list made out already:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

looks GREAT !!!

thanks for the link


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

TTT for a Sweet 09 lineup somethng for everyone!:thumb:


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*modular*



PSEloyal said:


> Ok since it looks like they did away with the Slayer does anybody know if the Warthog is a Modular or one piece Riser


Modular...which makes no difference. I just got my 08 FireCAT shooting, and it looks like all the 09s are even better than last years bows.


----------



## My2Sons (Jan 5, 2007)

It says faster M2 single cam in several places, yet the IBO is the same as the '08s. Or did I miss something?


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

I am downloading it, great thanks!!!

M4L


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

when can dealers start ordering?


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

what are the prices of the firecat moab &firehawk.i would like to see the warthop with a 7"bh


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

Shoot! now i gotta save up more money!!!


----------



## scottk517 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Msrp*

I heard the MSRP on the Firecat and Moab were not changing this year.
But I can imagine the Warthog will break into Bowtech price territory.

Scott


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Beautiful bows............ 

The WartHog is going to be a monster seller for 3D and the FireCat will continue to be huge as well. I'd like to spend a little time with the FireHawk...................That could be a short draw archers hunting machine!

Great stuff by Martin....................AGAIN! :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

HC Archery said:


> *Page 16.......
> 
> Gotta get Laura's pic on that page posted on here.
> 
> Just does not get any better than that. What a lovely lady!!!!*


I have to agree. Great pic. I hope we can get a high-res version of it as i need a new desktop wallpaper. =)

Catalog is downloaded. Great bows imho (still missing a third long ata bow).

When will the new website for 2009 be released?


----------



## lawnmower (Jul 22, 2008)

I will take a MOAB with a black riser and camo limbs.. 50-60 pounds.. when are these able to be ordered?


----------



## ParadigmArchery (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job Martin...You guys have outdone yourselves this year..:thumbs_up


----------

